# Bilder automatisch verkleinern mit IrfanView



## ESM (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe mir mal IrfanView 3.97 runtergeladen und möchte damit jetzt Bilder aus einem Ordner automatisch verkleinern. Habe es bislang immer per Hand gemacht, aber jetzt bei über 500 Bildern wird das auf die Dauer ein bisschen anstrengend.

Ich öffne also IrfanView, gehe auf Datei -> "Batch-Konvertierung / Umbennenung..." -> füge dann alle Bilder ein, gehe auf "Spezialoptionen" und gebe an, dass ich die Bilder auf 800x600 verkleinern möchte. Dann klick ich auf "Start" und es wird etwas konvertiert. Leider verändert sich an den Bildern überhaupt nichts, d.h. sie werden nur ins Zielverzeichnis übertragen, ohne dass die Größe sich verändert hat.

Ich weiss nicht, wie und vorallem was ich jetzt machen soll. Ich bin für Tipss sehr dankbar.

MfG
Squax


----------



## ESM (9. Oktober 2005)

Ok. Nach dem 10. Versuch hat es endlich geklappt. Ich kann leider nicht sagen, woran das lag. Kann geschlossen werden - Danke.


----------



## ESM (18. April 2006)

Ich wieder :-/

Das gleiche Problem tritt wieder auf. Bin für allerlei Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Die Bilder werden gespeichert, sind aber von der Dateigröße her noch größer als das Ausgangsmaterial.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

